# Dates Posted for Spring Classics



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Just got the below message from Brian at Kermesse Sports. I've done the Hell of Hunterdon every year since its introduction & plan to do it again this year. It's a great ride, well organized, and takes in some of the most scenic parts of NJ. Oh yeah, lots of dirt roads too. I haven't done the other rides but may do them this year.

http://hellofhunterdon.com/
http://foolsclassic.com/


Hello Spring Classics Fiends,

Please save the following dates:

3/26/11 Hell of Hunterdon
4/2/11 Fools Classic
4/23/11 Fleche Buffoon

Courses will be mostly the same as last year,though we may offer some official 
escape routes. We are working on some other improvements as well.

Sorry for the earlier date for HoH, but Battenkill is earlier this year, and we 
wanted to get both rides in before this. 

New is the Fleche Buffoon, our tribute to the Ardenees Classics. All of the 
hills, but no dirt roads. You'll love it and hate me all the same. 

Reg will open on 1/31; the websites will be updated soon. We plan to have some 
training rides as well.

We hope to have you again this year.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting - thinking I might try the HoH this year!


----------

